# Creamed honey equipment



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Swienty perhaps?
http://www.swienty.com/shop/default.asp?catid=1155
That's just creamers. They also do full lines
http://www.swienty.com/shop/default.asp?catid=1170
They're Danish


----------



## Pullover (Dec 3, 2015)

fatshark said:


> Swienty perhaps?
> http://www.swienty.com/shop/default.asp?catid=1155
> That's just creamers. They also do full lines
> http://www.swienty.com/shop/default.asp?catid=1170
> They're Danish


Thank you.
But Swienty I've seen already. 
May be something else?


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Try Lyson in Poland, they have a Russian agent. let me know how you go Geoff


----------



## Pullover (Dec 3, 2015)

sweetas said:


> Try Lyson in Poland, they have a Russian agent. let me know how you go Geoff


Thank you! I try to request Lyson.
But may be anyone knows equipment from Germany?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.nassenheider.com/ These folks are out of Germany.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

The best in Europe is made by Fritz in Germany. We made about 10,000 pounds a year. Fritz's equipment makes from 100 kg to 600 kg in a batch. Here is a reference to the 100 kg. http://shop.carl-fritz.de/product_info.php?products_id=618.


----------



## Pullover (Dec 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The best in Europe is made by Fritz in Germany. We made about 10,000 pounds a year. Fritz's equipment makes from 100 kg to 600 kg in a batch. Here is a reference to the 100 kg. http://shop.carl-fritz.de/product_info.php?products_id=618.


Thank you. 
But I need full line of equipment such as labeling, packaging and adding various ingredients (not only cooking)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Fritz has all the equipment for mixing, labeling, packaging, and adding various ingredients. They speak excellent English.


----------

